# Why is my bread from the breadmachine falling and crumbly?



## allmine (Aug 5, 2010)

I go in and out of making all our bread. I used to make most of it by hand. I tire of that. So, lately I have been making it in the bread machine. here is my recipe and I would LOVE to know WHY this bread is rising SO nicely adn then falling within just a minute or two of the cook cycle starting. PLUS, it takes wonderful hot, but let it cool down adn it gets crumbly, which is super messy and annoying.

HELP!!

1 cup water
2 Tb of oil
1 egg
3 and 1/4 cup flour ( half bread flour, half ww)
1/4 cup brown sugar OR 2 Tb honey
1 tsp salt
3 tsp yeast

I know this is actually a roll recepi, but I used to use this exclusively to make my bread by hand. i used it for loaves, buns, rolls, pizza dough, etc etc.....why is it falling and crumbly??


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

If it's a recipe that works for making bread by hand, it will not work in the bread machine.

Look for a recipe that is specifically a bread machine recipe. Your machine would've come with a book, or you can search for recipes online.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Try adding vital wheat gluten. I suspect 1 Tbsp. to start? Your ratios otherwise look about right....

My favorite bread machine cookbook is _The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook_ (Hensberger). My copy is literally falling apart. I've had to tweak a few recipes (humidity level etc. will impact things) but most of the recipes have worked really well for me.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

The simple answer is that its probably not getting kneaded enough. Is your machine programmable?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

If you are cutting it when too hot, it will change the loaf once it's cool. Years ago when I baked bread with a bread maker, I used it for kneeding/rising then baked in a loaf pan in the oven so it could rise fully.

If your wheat is ground fine enough, it will get crumbly. Vital gluten or some dough conditioner as sometone suggested would help, too


----------



## baby-makes-3 (May 13, 2006)

My old bread machine bread never came out right. But when I sprang for a zorijushi, and use the recipes included, it comes out perfect and soft every time. I know there are other recipes that could be used, but these are tried and true from the manufacturer, and so far they suit all our needs. (Even when I just use it for the dough cycle for pizza, the pizza ends up better...)


----------

